# Just for fun!



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If you where asked by big joshy to come up with a new color pattern what would you like to see? 

As for me I would like to see a slush with red eyes and a green antifreeze tail.  

( disclaimer) big joshy did not indorse this.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Would love to see the blue gill pattern again. That bait is so money in clear water it is sick. Hoover bass and crappie, river smallies, and pond bass destroy them. Have a couple left still beat all to hell but still catching fish. Would pay more money for the more intricate pattern if you are reading josh


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Striped shiner! Also a variation of the goby called "greenside darter". Effective on a darter jig. Would be a killer eye/smallie bait. Long slender with tapered vertical tail.

Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Black with a orange belley!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

blacktreuse?













ps Josh if this is breaking any copyright/editing rules pm me and I'll pull it down.. just having some fun in photoshop


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Emerald shiner in the goby!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe Joshy will pick one out and call it OGF pick.
I think that would be kind of cool!


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Blue top silver belly


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I second the "blacktruse"....its a killer Crappie color in the Garlands baby shad, a swimbait with that color would be awesome since thats a tough one to dye.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd really like to see a line of bigger Joshy Minnows sized for muskie!

I bet if Big Joshy made a run of 7" minnows they'd sell like hotcakes.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Black with a orange belley!


I know where you would trow that bait....

Iam sold on that color.....


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kwizzle said:


> Would love to see the blue gill pattern again. That bait is so money in clear water it is sick. Hoover bass and crappie, river smallies, and pond bass destroy them. Have a couple left still beat all to hell but still catching fish. Would pay more money for the more intricate pattern if you are reading josh


yes got to bring back the sunfish joshy!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

How about a morning dawn with green eyes!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol so many colors,and shoot he already has a great selection of colors,
Some more-a glass clown huskie look alike(slush w/o the flake for the base),red fire tiger vibe look alike,and really any of the colors he has already with some orange(solar flare) added to it in one way or another weather its top,bottom,tail,head... most of my hot saugeye cranks have some orange on it... im getting some of the plastic bait die "jignpig" uses and will experiment this fall!

Now,how about colors you hope he never stops selling. Mine-chartreuse slush,and black,lol and slush...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's be tough to replicate, but a longear sunfish pattern could be righteous for those of us who fish the creek that shall not be named...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Striped shiner! Also a variation of the goby called "greenside darter". Effective on a darter jig. Would be a killer eye/smallie bait. Long slender with tapered vertical tail.
> 
> Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



You had luck with the striped shiner? I didn't do too well with them. Should I give them a second chance?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> You had luck with the striped shiner? I didn't do too well with them. Should I give them a second chance?


PB 2013 smallie and multiple eyes. Wish i had more!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

A 3.25 or even better a 4.25 bluegill. Yea,, I'd even pay more,,, much more for them.
Striped shiner is good but if you haven't try ed the smoke shad you owe it to your self to try it.

Salt & pepper is my wife's favorite and she sure puts a lot of fish in the boat with that color. I took a few and dyed the tip of the tail pink and the eyes, crappies and gills are really hitting it.

He made up those perch colored ones and I sure would like to see more of them in the 3.25 size. 

If Joshy's smart, He will just tell himself, It's going to be a long winter, then turn off his computer and go fishing.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to see a blue/grape color. This is a color that has produced for me over many years. Bass Pro used to make this in their garlic worms, then they discontinued them. Robo Worms makes one now that's pretty much identical in color.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I love all the colors Big Joshy has in the Goby series, and think he's got the colors needed to cover every situation. I'd just like to see the Goby offered in a 4.5" size. If there were a color I'd like to see added to the Goby series it would be a color that copies the Roboworm color Prism Shad. It's a great clear water color.


----------

